# Evento Depressionário 17 Out 2015 - Chuva e Ventos Fortes - Análise IPMA



## lserpa (22 Out 2015 às 23:58)

> *VENTO EXCECIONALMENTE FORTE ATINGE O LITORAL CENTRO NO DIA 17 DE OUTUBRO DE 2015: ANÁLISE PRELIMINAR*
> 
> 2015-10-21 (IPMA)
> 
> ...



http://www.ipma.pt/pt/media/noticia...ia/noticias/textos/tempo-severo-18102015.html


----------

